
Ask HN: How to deal with diverging founder roles? - throwaway613215
I&#x27;m almost 2 years into a bootstrapped startup with close friends. After all the ups and downs, we&#x27;re modestly profitable and growing.<p>But as the stakes have gotten higher, there&#x27;s also been a widening rift between the product-side and the sales-side of the company. Decisions around:<p><pre><code>  - What projects to prioritize?
  - When to pay off technical debt?
  - What kind of office culture to promote?
</code></pre>
Are being pulled in two directions. One towards &quot;faster, damn the torpedos.&quot; One towards &quot;focus, less is more.&quot; While we all have a lot of mutual respect and shared vision, the ongoing debates are starting to be a real drag.<p>I suspect this kind of tension is common enough, maybe even unavoidable. My question is, how do other companies deal with it?
======
cimmanom
This - a bit like discussing before vs after you’re married whether you both
want kids - is the sort of thing it’s best to ensure you’re aligned on before
throwing your lot in with a co-founder.

Given that it’s a little late for that, your options are basically for someone
to compromise or to split up the team.

